# Uiterlijk > Huid - gezicht >  Meeeters verwijderen

## Déylanna

Meeeters verwijderen????

Begin met een stoombad om je gezicht soepel te maken en er voor te zorgen dat je porien open gaan staan. Koop bij de drogist of apotheek een comedonen lepeltje. Zet het lepeltje op de meeeter en druk er voorzichtig op. De meeeter komt nu door het gaatje van het lepeltje omhoog.
Was voor je begint eerst goed je handen.

Het lepeltje kan ook gebruikt worden voor het verwijderen van puistjes.
Eerst het puistje goed laten rijpen. Ook hiervoor geld: voor dat je begint eerst goed je handen wassen.

----------

